# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA December 10th - Sunday



## Eric (Dec 5, 2017)

*


 *

*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA December 10th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Dec 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*



* 

 *


----------



## the2finger (Dec 7, 2017)

We will try to make it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 8, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm gonna ride up the River Trail with Hippie Mike


 
Photo credit @37fleetwood


----------



## 58tornado (Dec 9, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I'm gonna ride up the River Trail with Hippie Mike
> View attachment 721833
> Photo credit @37fleetwood



Won't be able to make it tomorrow!! But looking forword to the cool pics.. c u guy's next month!!


----------



## higgens (Dec 9, 2017)

Just finished a couple bikes I'll try and make it just don't know witch one to pick


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Super fun ride up to Orange, around town, and back home...


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2017)

Didn’t take many pics today but fun run with the circle city crew


----------

